# KEMU or AIMC?



## medz12 (Sep 24, 2013)

I've heard people say AIMC is actually better than KEMU. Is it true? Do give reasons with your answers please.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

I asked myself this same question 5 years ago. Then I went to KE


----------

